# Rerun Audyssey?



## JREwing (Oct 27, 2008)

About to attempt REW for the first time on my intel Imac or an older Dell laptop w/ Windows ME. Assuming no sound card issues come up, I want to be able to compare my frequency curve for multiple locations, internal sub xover on/off, sub setting on max extension or max output (it's a HSU sub), phase, etc. I have a receiver w/ Audyssey automatic setup and I wasn't sure if I should rerun Audyssey everytime before I change one of these factors and then run REW? 

For example….
Put sub in front corner
Run Audyssey
Run REW - save freq curve
Change xover setting
Run Audyssey
Run REW - save curve
Put sub next to couch
And so on

TIME CONSUMING! I was wondering if I could avoid this by turning Audyssey off and running REW with all the different options. I'm worried this wouldn't give me an accurate reflection of the changes Audyssey makes with each different setting/location. So is rerunning Audyssey everytime necessary?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Every time you move the sub, or any speaker, you need to rerun Audyssey.

Kal


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> my intel Imac or an older Dell laptop


Note that laptop soundcards aren't usually suitable for use with REW, as they only employ a mic-in. You require a soundcard with a line-in to use with REW...

brucek


----------



## JREwing (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok thanks for the advice, guess I'll just have to put some major time into this. I'm going to give the Imac a try, soundcard seems to be good so far.


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Every time you move the sub, or any speaker, you need to rerun Audyssey.
> 
> Kal


To be more efficient, couldn't you turn off Audessy, find the sweet spot for the sub and then run Audessy ?

I have Audessy MultiEQ XT and it does resolve a dip in the lower frequency. Knowing this I find the best locations and then run Audessy.

Works for me.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

thsmith said:


> To be more efficient, couldn't you turn off Audessy, find the sweet spot for the sub and then run Audessy ?
> 
> I have Audessy MultiEQ XT and it does resolve a dip in the lower frequency. Knowing this I find the best locations and then run Audessy.
> 
> Works for me.


Yup. Of course, if the OP wanted to see what Audyssey does at each point, he would have run it for that spot.

Kal


----------



## JREwing (Oct 27, 2008)

thsmith said:


> To be more efficient, couldn't you turn off Audessy, find the sweet spot for the sub and then run Audessy ?
> 
> I have Audessy MultiEQ XT and it does resolve a dip in the lower frequency. Knowing this I find the best locations and then run Audessy.
> 
> Works for me.


Ok cool, that's kind of what I was trying to get at here. Other than turning of Audyssey Dynamic EQ & volume while finding the best location, should I also switch the EQ from Audyssey to Manual (which is completely flat by default.) I would think that would give me the best idea of each locations response?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

JREwing said:


> Ok cool, that's kind of what I was trying to get at here. Other than turning of Audyssey Dynamic EQ & volume while finding the best location, should I also switch the EQ from Audyssey to Manual (which is completely flat by default.) I would think that would give me the best idea of each locations response?


Why not switch the EQ to OFF?


----------



## JREwing (Oct 27, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Why not switch the EQ to OFF?


Ah yes, must be the lack of sleep in trying to figure all this stuff out. Will definitely switch EQ off.

Few other questions that came to mind….

1. If I do move the sub to a new location, w/ Audyssey and EQ off, before I run REW, would I need to re level the speakers/sub trim settings in the receiver to make sure they are roughly at the same level. The ones that are set now are what Audyssey determined for the sub in the front corner. I would reset the trim levels using either Avia or Denon internal pink noise.

1. For testing while it's in the front corner, if I change to max output mode and take the port plug out on my HSU sub, I'm guessing this would increase the db level of the sub, and I would need to relevel trim settings of sub/speakers for this mode before running REW also. Right?


----------



## notchyours (Oct 13, 2009)

JREwing said:


> Ah yes, must be the lack of sleep in trying to figure all this stuff out. Will definitely switch EQ off.
> 
> Few other questions that came to mind….
> 
> ...




In order to possibly know how sub placement and the sub settings (crossover, port plugs, etc.) are affecting amplitude you should leave the volume at the same level on the subwoofer gain knob and within the receiver trim level for each test that doesn't use audyssey settings. Therefore you don't have an unnecessary variable in your experimentations.

You already know that a corner loaded sub will give more volume but the question you need answered is how much and at what frequency. Changing the volume settings of the subwoofer everytime will not give you a correct answer.


----------

